# Extension Point für Content Assist in JSP Editor gesucht



## MZ3291 (19. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe schon erfolgreich den Content Assist im java editor über den extension point org.eclipse.jdt.ui.javaCompletionProposalComputer in meinem eclipse plugin erweitert.. Genau diese Funktion, die ich bereit stelle, möchte ich nun aber auch in jsp editoren zur Verfügung haben.

es gibt auch einen extension point org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.ui.javaCompletionProposalComputer, aber der ist für Javascript editoren gedacht wenn ich das richtig verstehe..

Weiß jemand, ob es so einen Extension Point gibt oder wie ich mir anderweitig behelfen könnte ?

Bin für jede Idee dankbar ..
Grüße MZ


----------



## Gast2 (19. Okt 2012)

Einfach mit dem SpyPlugin in den Editor schauen und das plugin.xml anschauen:
PDE Incubator Spy


----------



## MZ3291 (24. Okt 2012)

Nur für den Fall, dass jemand das gleiche Problem haben sollte, so gehts:

 - extension point org.eclipse.wst.sse.ui.completionProposal verwenden
 - Klasse angeben die org.eclipse.wst.sse.ui.contentassist.ICompletionProposalComputer implementiert (funktioniert im prinzip genauso wie mit dem IJavaCompletionProposalComputer)
 - und als content Type folgende ID nehmen, für JSP-Editoren: org.eclipse.jst.jsp.core.jspsource

Meine Plugin.xml
[XML] <extension
         point="org.eclipse.wst.sse.ui.completionProposal">
      <proposalComputer
            activate="true"
            categoryId="de.mycompany.plugin.properties.categories.jspresourcetranslations"
            class="de.mycompany.plugin.properties.computer.JSPResourceCompletionProposalComputer"
            id="de.mycompany.plugin.properties.computer.JSPResourceCompletionProposalComputer"
            name="Resource Completion Proposal Computer">
         <contentType
               id="org.eclipse.jst.jsp.core.jspsource">
         </contentType>
      </proposalComputer>
      <proposalCategory
            icon="icons/resource-icon.png"
            id="de.mycompany.plugin.properties.categories.jspresourcetranslations"
            name="Resource Translations">
      </proposalCategory>
   </extension>[/XML]


----------

